# The Mortality of Green: Recruiting



## Dani (Aug 4, 2008)

Recruiting for Dungeons & Dragons campaign, The Mortality of Green. TMOG is set in a forest known as Darkenfold.
Copy & Paste. 
The Mortality of Green is a fast-paced adventure of pursuit through a deadly forest. Quagmire the Troll Lord has stolen a sacred tree from the Druidic Council. The evil troll seeks to plant the tree amid the roots of his evil master, a decayed Sentient Tree from the Days before Days. If the characters cannot stop him, the Darkenfold shall be corrupted for all time.

I'm looking for 4-6 serious players. If you're just gonna joke around please don't join. I need your character to be of level 3-5. You'll start with 8,000 gold (level 5 standard wealth), and can use any core class (any of the ones found in the players handbook). If you have any questions, ask them in this thread. Please don't post here if you don't plan to apply for the game. The game will start when we have enough members. You'll be needing a Myth-weavers account for the character sheets, but that only takes a few minutes and it's free. Here's a link: 
Trey and Tyler's big adventure. Please be honest, the game'll be more fun that way.
Any questions may be posted here. 
All posts not pertaining to the game will be deleted.
For stat rolls, roll 3d6. When you have to enter your character name, put anything. It doesn't matter.


----------

